# obs-ntr



## NLeseul (Dec 5, 2017)

NLeseul submitted a new resource:

obs-ntr - OBS video source for rendering captured frames from a Nintendo 3DS using the NTR remote debugger



> A video source for OBS Studio that directly embeds captured frames from a Nintendo 3DS running the NTR remote debugger. This is meant to be a simpler alternative to running NTRViewer and adding a window capture source.
> 
> The source's configuration includes the ability to configure and start the capture stream from NTR; no external program should be required.
> 
> Note that I have very little knowledge of 3DS homebrew beyond the minimum necessary to set this up, so I can't really offer support...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## NLeseul (Dec 10, 2017)

NLeseul updated obs-ntr with a new update entry:

Display lags when NTR is slow



> I've noticed that the displays provided by the plugin start running really behind the live 3DS screen when the frequency of frames outputted by the NTR process drops, which presumably happens when the 3DS processor is busy running an intensive game. I'll be researching a way to prevent this soon, but I'd recommend anyone using this be cautious with production use for now.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## NLeseul (Dec 16, 2017)

NLeseul updated obs-ntr with a new update entry:

Version 0.9-beta



> New binary release posted on GitHub:
> 
> Reduced the amount of work that happens during mutex locks. This seems to reduce the lag I've seen in some situations (e.g., low incoming framerate from NTR).
> Connection stats are now shown as a text overlay on the source instead of written to the log.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## iwatchgamessometimes (Aug 22, 2018)

Submitted a PR to add memory patching for games that disable wifi. Changes were tested in OBS 64-bit on Windows. Have not built 32-bit binaries because I did not want to have to compile OBS twice just for the import libs.

Also working on a linux branch here (it might also build on mac/bsd) but the build system needs more testing before it can be a proper PR (since the entire build system has been replaced). Tested working on Mint 19 (Ubuntu bionic) x64.


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Sep 27, 2018)

iwatchgamessometimes said:


> Submitted a PR to add memory patching for games that disable wifi. Changes were tested in OBS 64-bit on Windows. Have not built 32-bit binaries because I did not want to have to compile OBS twice just for the import libs.
> 
> Also working on a linux branch here (it might also build on mac/bsd) but the build system needs more testing before it can be a proper PR (since the entire build system has been replaced). Tested working on Mint 19 (Ubuntu bionic) x64.



That would be very nice!! =D


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 11, 2019)

I used this to stream pokemon moon. Worked perfectly.


----------

